# Fisher polycaster problems



## Lukescapes (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey guys! New to forum, I've referenced it many times in previous threads. Working on a few year old polycaster for a buddy... With everything plugged in nothing works, no exact number of beeps, kind of random and backlight on controled flickers and is dim. The conveyor will run randomly with the dial on 0. All grounds are good and cleaned up weird thing is low voltage is coming out the pins of the signal wires going into the module, is the module fried or is there a problem with the controller? Definetly planning on inspecting all the wiring after this storm! Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think I heard that the on off switch goes bad, but I could be wrong on the model salter.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

How is voltage going into control box? Connections clean?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

We have tornados, (red). I had a issue with ours for the first time in 8 yrs a month back! Found the plug connection to the control was the issue! Had a electronic guy resolder the 4 pins to the board but same problem! We figure it probably arch inside the board causing a break or gap! Not fixable!! $519 later for a controller... have never replaced a module!


----------

